# one click ROOT on fully stock .596 or .602



## mortymouse

This post is outdated. Please go HERE for latest Root and Unroot tool. 

CONFIRMED ROOT in less than 5 mins

DroidX running FULL STOCK .602 13p

Followed this exactly (via DroidLife):

Instructions:

1. Make sure you have Motorola drivers installed - [Download Drivers]
2. Download and unzip 'Droid 3 easy root script v5′ - [Download 1-Click]
3. On your phone: Settings > Applications > Development > USB debugging(check box)
4. Plug phone into computer and select "Charge Only" mode
5. Navigate to 'Droid 3 easy root' folder and run 'Click to root your Droid 3.bat'
6. Now just follow the instructions in the command window and unlock the phone after each reboot.

Original post on RootzWiki that was for the Droid3. All credit and props to the respective owners, I am simply posting a confirmed root.

_As an FYI on this particular DroidX. Recently this phone was completely sbfd to froyo, then an official OTA to a clean stock .602 with a 13p radio. This was as clean 100% stock as you can get on the .602 13p, so this is the poo take a big whiff._


----------



## HHRLLC

Just used the .596 sbf took .602 OTA and rooted, Droid 2 bootstrapped and advance restore data. Worked awesome!


----------



## mortymouse

"HHRLLC said:


> Just used the .596 sbf took .602 OTA and rooted, Droid 2 bootstrapped and advance restore data. Worked awesome!


Sweet!


----------



## DroidModderX

This worked on my DroidX check out my video 



I ran the one click from official ota .602 worked like a charm


----------



## ndwatkins

Just out of curiosity, is there a .sh file out yet? I try to stay out of Windows  Glad this is up and running though! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mortymouse

"Vocali05 said:


> This worked on my DroidX check out my video
> 
> 
> 
> I ran the one click from official ota .602 worked like a charm


Nice. I was surprised at how fast out was.


----------



## DakotaGeek

I'm happy to report that I successfully rooted my .602 Droid X with the Droid 3 One-Click Root method running the script (ver 7d) on OS X.

Rock On!


----------



## 6237468

This is confirmed working on Droid X running .602 and working on Droid X2 running 4.5.1A


----------



## mike2112

Is there a file for the Motorola drivers that can be opened on a Mac???


----------



## reposter432

I'm not sure you need to Motorola drivers when you do it on a Mac.

[ROOT] Droid 3 root instructions (One Click added for Windows/ Linux/ OSX):

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3714


----------



## dbrcrx

I'm new to this root thing and Android for that matter. When I tried the one click root solution it said my phone is not connected when in charging mode even after downloading the drivers. Can someone please instruct me on what I may be doing wrong.
Thanks


----------



## mortymouse

Did you have USB debugging on your phone active?


----------



## dbrcrx

Yes I did...


----------



## razorloves

dbrcrx said:


> I'm new to this root thing and Android for that matter. When I tried the one click root solution it said my phone is not connected when in charging mode even after downloading the drivers. Can someone please instruct me on what I may be doing wrong.
> Thanks


try rebooting your computer


----------



## dbrcrx

Thanks razorloves I tried that also... the phone gets recognized in usb mass storage mode but not charge only mode. An error message pops up that says insert a disk in drive F: I appreciate all of you helping out.


----------



## razorloves

dbrcrx said:


> Thanks razorloves I tried that also... the phone gets recognized in usb mass storage mode but not charge only mode. An error message pops up that says insert a disk in drive F: I appreciate all of you helping out.


the first post is outdated. there have been changes to the process and script. follow here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3714

there's also mention there of a problem droid x users are having. and a solution is provided.

as far as your problem goes. just run it in mass storage mode. should work fine.


----------



## dbrcrx

Razorloves... You're awesome! Thanks for all your help it worked perfect.


----------



## siff

Am I high??? I followed the directions, sbf'ed back to .340 did the OTA up to .602... Got the one click root from psouza and the 32bit drivers. unzipped the one click ran the .exe connected the usb set to charge. One Click found it started the process when it went to reboot 1 of 3, my phone went into recovery and stoped... I unplugged the USB reboot the phone plug it back in and repeat 2 of 3 then at 3 of 3 the one click says complete you are now rooted..... BUT IT LIES! sorry getting a little crazy with this.... Any help would be fantastic!


----------



## joebob

this method worked for my droid x running 602 outta the box, just got it from fed ex an hour ago! sooo nice, i was expecting an sbf til i saw this thread. followed all instructions in the op, and i should note that my phone did NOT boot into the bootloader at all during the process, rebooted the the homescreen like normal each time. thanks a bunch


----------



## tfarol

OMFG! Cant believe hoe fast and easy that was! My phone rebooted 3 times and then it was rooted!!


----------



## razorloves

siff said:


> Am I high??? I followed the directions, sbf'ed back to .340 did the OTA up to .602... Got the one click root from psouza and the 32bit drivers. unzipped the one click ran the .exe connected the usb set to charge. One Click found it started the process when it went to reboot 1 of 3, my phone went into recovery and stoped... I unplugged the USB reboot the phone plug it back in and repeat 2 of 3 then at 3 of 3 the one click says complete you are now rooted..... BUT IT LIES! sorry getting a little crazy with this.... Any help would be fantastic!


you did the steps in the wrong order. try it again and let us know


----------



## razorloves

In case anyone is wondering...this root method also works with the stock .596 rom.


----------



## tdbone1

i have droid-x and i have flashed so many roms (offiical and pre-root) and CM7 amd MIUI etc...
right now i am currently on 4.5.602 pre-root (the zip files that are part 1 and part 2)
i have my phone setup pretty much how i want...uninstalled a ton of crap with root uninstaller....already made my nand backup.
just wondering what i do from here to get OTA .602 installed and rooter and then what about all my data/apps that i have setup?
thanks


----------



## razorloves

tdbone1 said:


> i have droid-x and i have flashed so many roms (offiical and pre-root) and CM7 amd MIUI etc...
> right now i am currently on 4.5.602 pre-root (the zip files that are part 1 and part 2)
> i have my phone setup pretty much how i want...uninstalled a ton of crap with root uninstaller....already made my nand backup.
> just wondering what i do from here to get OTA .602 installed and rooter and then what about all my data/apps that i have setup?
> thanks


just sbf to 596, or even 340, then check for updates and accept the ota. Then you can redo your setup. Titanium backup is a popular program you might like to use for backing up everything before sbf


----------



## keving

I just updated to 2.3.3 on my X. 
I followed the 1 click instructions, and Root went well.

I installed Clockwork to try and get into recovery. No luck.
I also installed Bootstrap, still cannot get into recovery.
Am I missing something? I checked ROOT several ways, and I am rooted.
Any help appreciated.
All I want to do is to be able to tether!!


----------



## keving

OK, I found a post down below that said to disable USB Debugging, and that would get me access to the recovery screen through Bootstrap, and it did.

Still no wifi tethering apps are working. PITA!!!


----------



## Abdul

plzzzz edit the first post of the thread...i was confused about the method and the files until i read the whole thread and found RAZORLOVES link thanx RAZOR......


----------



## gi812

i couldnt get the .sh to work on my mac so i moved over to windows and got it to work. every time it rebooted, my phone would go to the bootloader so i had to unplug, battery pull, restart then plug back in. other than that, this method worked fine.

why does it go to the bootloader? b/c usb debugging is on?


----------



## razorloves

abdul101 said:


> plzzzz edit the first post of the thread...i was confused about the method and the files until i read the whole thread and found RAZORLOVES link thanx RAZOR......


thanks man. the link has always been in the first post. it's just close to the bottom.



gi812 said:


> i couldnt get the .sh to work on my mac so i moved over to windows and got it to work. every time it rebooted, my phone would go to the bootloader so i had to unplug, battery pull, restart then plug back in. other than that, this method worked fine.
> 
> why does it go to the bootloader? b/c usb debugging is on?


probably something to do with the way you upgraded to .602. how did you do it? is it still doing it?


----------



## yearn

Worked perfect absolutely no problems. took about 3 minutes to run the program, rebooted 3 times and it was done. also boots into CWM Recovery with no issues using D2 Bootstrapper.
IDK if it matters but I SBF'd to 340 then allowed the update to 602. then wiped data thru stock recovery. all thats probably not necessary but i wanted a good clean install.


----------



## Rocko

I had to unplug the cable after each reboot as it powered down but kept the phone on the bootloader screen. Unplugged, rebooted, plugged back in seemed to work.


----------



## razorloves

"Rocko said:


> I had to unplug the cable after each reboot as it powered down but kept the phone on the bootloader screen. Unplugged, rebooted, plugged back in seemed to work.


It kept the phone on bootloader screen? Can you elaborate please. Details. What os. Which root file. Thanks


----------



## Draexo

AWESOME!
Now all we need is a 602 SBF file!


----------



## Siciliano

This worked great, the only caveat being that wireless tether still doesn't work -- it never gets past the VZW watchdog network login BS. This is pretty much the only reason why I rooted so I could tether my touchpad to my DX. =(

I'm not sure if I want to get into flashing a ROM just for that, but I may dive into it at some point as the touchpad is wifi only, so tethering is pretty much a necessity for me.


----------



## razorloves

Siciliano said:


> This worked great, the only caveat being that wireless tether still doesn't work -- it never gets past the VZW watchdog network login BS. This is pretty much the only reason why I rooted so I could tether my touchpad to my DX. =(
> 
> I'm not sure if I want to get into flashing a ROM just for that, but I may dive into it at some point as the touchpad is wifi only, so tethering is pretty much a necessity for me.


if you're not ready for custom roms, you can flash your phone to a previous official stock rom that allowed wifi tethering to work. just follow the steps here to put your phone on the .340 rom
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?399-UPDATED-GUIDE-LINKS-DX-SBF-s


----------



## Siciliano

razorloves said:


> if you're not ready for custom roms, you can flash your phone to a previous official stock rom that allowed wifi tethering to work. just follow the steps here to put your phone on the .340 rom
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?399-UPDATED-GUIDE-LINKS-DX-SBF-s


Thanks for all your help man!!! Is .340 froyo? I would really love to keep gingerbread -- can you recommend a Gingerbread based ROM that will allow me to tether??

Thanks again!!!


----------



## razorloves

Siciliano said:


> Thanks for all your help man!!! Is .340 froyo? I would really love to keep gingerbread -- can you recommend a Gingerbread based ROM that will allow me to tether??
> 
> Thanks again!!!


you're welcome man
yea, .340 is froyo.
i think the only gingerbread roms that allow wireless tethering are the 2nd-init roms (cm4dx, miui, ssx, omfgb, omgb, liquid). you can find them and read about them here http://rootzwiki.com/forumdisplay.php?21-Droid-X-Developer-Forum


----------



## Siciliano

razorloves said:


> if you're not ready for custom roms, you can flash your phone to a previous official stock rom that allowed wifi tethering to work. just follow the steps here to put your phone on the .340 rom
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?399-UPDATED-GUIDE-LINKS-DX-SBF-s


Probably a stupid question, but I just installed PDAnet and I see that it has a USB tether option. Would this work if I bought a micro USB to micro USB cable and connected my touchpad to my droid x???


----------



## Siciliano

razorloves said:


> you're welcome man
> yea, .340 is froyo.
> the only gingerbread roms that allow tethering are the 2nd-init roms (cm4dx, miui, ssx, omfgb, omgb, liquid). you can find them and read about them here http://rootzwiki.com/forumdisplay.php?21-Droid-X-Developer-Forum


Sorry, one more question  does the TBH tether patch not work for the DX anymore?

I'm referring to this one:

http://androidforums.com/droid-x-al...thering-thread-not-debate-about-legality.html


----------



## razorloves

Siciliano said:


> Probably a stupid question, but I just installed PDAnet and I see that it has a USB tether option. Would this work if I bought a micro USB to micro USB cable and connected my touchpad to my droid x???


i havent tried, but i highly doubt it.



Siciliano said:


> Sorry, one more question  does the TBH tether patch not work for the DX anymore?
> 
> I'm referring to this one:
> 
> http://androidforums.com/droid-x-al...thering-thread-not-debate-about-legality.html


there's a lot of controversy about that tbh patch, so i dont like to mention it. you can try it and see.

we have gone way off topic AGAIN. lol. ok...back on topic starting.....NOW


----------



## bmaj3

That was the easiest root I have ever done! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## havensed

I have a droid X, i used 1kidz iso for sbf ing back to 4.5.596, did the ota to .602. all this went without a 
hitch. Then I used droid 3 one click root version 7. when it finished i rebooted and walla....root. this rocks i will be dropping a gratuity as soon as friday gets here.


----------



## mortymouse

Draexo said:


> AWESOME!
> Now all we need is a 602 SBF file!


I thought i had seen a .602 SBF, maybe I am thinking of the .596


----------



## patmw123

I would love to see a .602 sbf. I hope we see one sooner or later.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## mortymouse

I just used this method again on a clean Droid X stock with an OTA .602 and this worked again flawless. Support the dev.


----------



## chefb

Vocali05 said:


> This worked on my DroidX check out my video
> 
> 
> 
> I ran the one click from official ota .602 worked like a charm


how do you in zip a file


----------



## razorloves

chefb said:


> how do you in zip a file


the one click root is an exe file. you have to extract the zip file to use it?


----------



## chefb

I was looking a the youtube video and it said to unzip the file. But I can't find that option all is see is extract..does 
that equal unzip?


----------



## razorloves

chefb said:


> I was looking a the youtube video and it said to unzip the file. But I can't find that option all is see is extract..does
> that equal unzip?


yes

.


----------



## sefirosu

Wow, this worked beautifully!!


----------



## chefb

Thanks! !!!!


----------



## dust

can I flash cm7 on gingerbread?


----------



## razorloves

dust said:


> can I flash cm7 on gingerbread?


wrong thread bud.
but to answer your question, yes. use this http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3335-DEV_THREAD-DroidX-CM7-with-Gingerbread-Kernel


----------



## bobAbooey

I get "link failed file exist" "server not running" and a bunch of permissions denied.

Any suggestions?


----------



## razorloves

bobAbooey said:


> I get "link failed file exist" "server not running" and a bunch of permissions denied.
> 
> Any suggestions?


are you using the latest root tool. pete's motorola root tool v1.03?


----------



## bobAbooey

I am now, I get "adb could not granted root access via local. prop method".

Going to charge my phone, sbf and try again.


----------



## coltzfan

I finally got this to work. Last night I was having issues with it rebooting into the bootloader. I unplugged, rebooted, plugged back in at each reboot and all went correctly. I am using the latest update MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4 and am all set.


----------



## moosc

Thank you for video i stopped and freaked at bootloader. Ill go back tonight and redo it


Vocali05 said:


> This worked on my DroidX check out my video
> 
> 
> 
> I ran the one click from official ota .602 worked like a charm


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobntaz196

so this might be off topic a little bit. i did the one click root and it when flawlessly.now if i want to unroot do i need to do a sbf. to an older version to do that?


----------



## razorloves

"scoobntaz196 said:


> so this might be off topic a little bit. i did the one click root and it when flawlessly.now if i want to unroot do i need to do a sbf. to an older version to do that?


The newest root tool has an option to unroot. Got to the original post to get it. Link is near the bottom of the first post


----------



## hugs4u

I'm having trouble downloading the drivers. When I select it, nothing happens. Any suggestions?


----------



## razorloves

hugs4u said:


> I'm having trouble downloading the drivers. When I select it, nothing happens. Any suggestions?


which one? the 32bit or 64bit? they're both workin fine here. try a different browser or something.


----------

